# Honey Harvesting in my Garage



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

People in GA make moonshine in their garages. :no: I don't think you have to worry bout the law extracting a little honey in your garage.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to pull the hotrod out of the honey house so I can extract. Its no big deal for me, I just have to wait till after dark or the honey house will be full of bees!


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I clear out my garage in summer and it becomes my honey extraction area, and in Michigan there is no regulations against this. Last year American Bee Journal ran a series of articles on beekeeping legal issues, and talked about this very issue. If you don’t subscribe to this publication it’s a good reason to do so.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I know a small beek in Kent county that just went through this last year with the local inspector. Seems to me that it's fine as long as you don't sell outside of your place of residence, but all the good stuff like 3 hole sinks, wash down and floor drains are required if you do sell outside.

Am I wrong?


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

How many times a year do you extract? Not to sound old (I'm 43) but a 90 minute drive to experience some comraderie and a few too many brews sounds like a deal to me. 

Hey, Brent! I'm down here near Niles. I'll bring the beer?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

knadai said:


> How many times a year do you extract? Not to sound old (I'm 43) but a 90 minute drive to experience some comraderie and a few too many brews sounds like a deal to me.
> 
> Hey, Brent! I'm down here near Niles. I'll bring the beer?


I'd second that........ a 9 frame radial doesn't come
cheap. But if you're doing a couple of runs a season
or more.......... then go for it.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Before my perents broke down and built a honeyhouse, we extracted 5 ton in the kitchen a year. Of course there was 7 of kids on that 4 frame extractor. We was bottling a Kroger contract too in the dinning room.
Perents alway got mad when we go honey in the carpet.:doh:
Those were the good old days.opcorn:
Now as a second generation beekeeper with a comm. operation. I alway love it when a hobbiest stops in with their honey and we get to talk about beekeeping, and how good it is to be a beekeeper.opcorn:

Have one on me guys. Beekeeping is the BEST.

Ron:thumbsup:


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Sundance said:


> I'd second that........ a 9 frame radial doesn't come
> cheap. But if you're doing a couple of runs a season
> or more.......... then go for it.


Yes, I drive over at least twice a year. But the real problem is he is getting on in years and just isn't keeping his equipment clean enough anymore. He doesn't really clean between extractions now and I can't stand the thinking about what "might" be getting in my honey. 

Bizzybee- I *do *sell outside my house. So that is an issue, if there is a reg. about that in GA. I'll check to be sure. 

Brent- I do subscribe to ABJ so I'll check back in my back issues for that article. 

Thanks for all your input everyone!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

There are definitely regs in GA Ken. My earlier reference was to Kent County, MI though.

Contact your local extension agent and they will help you out with what you need to comply.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I used to extract in the basement, but with only a couple of hives, carrying those supers up and down wasn't too much of a problem.

I tried the kitchen as an extraction room, but only once. I wisely waited until my lovely bride was away for the weekend. But here's a warning: you cannot get all the honey off every faucet, every door knob, every kitchen drawer, every....

Yeah, when she came home she knew what I had done.

I've done the garage thing for several years. Unfortuately, the rest of my family thinks CARS belong in the garage. And when my kids would roll up the garage door to get their bikes out, they would leave the door up inviting robbers like crazy. Then we'd have to wait until dark until they all left.

All of the above works, but have drawbacks.

That's when I finally broke down and spent the money on a honey house. Even one of those portable sheds would work. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

Brent Bean said:


> I clear out my garage in summer and it becomes my honey extraction area, and in Michigan there is no regulations against this.


I,ve been doing a lot of reading and research to get into the hobby this spring. Since I live in Michigan's UP I've done a lot of searches for Michigan and came across this information which seems to indicate there are a number of regulations in MI about this. Please let me know what you think.

http://www.michiganbees.org/general_info.htm

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

If you are a hobby beekeeper selling from your own premises where is the problem?

1. Michigan beekeepers are not required to obtain a Food Establishment License if they process and retail their own honey on their own 
premises.


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

Ski said:


> If you are a hobby beekeeper selling from your own premises where is the problem?
> 
> 1. Michigan beekeepers are not required to obtain a Food Establishment License if they process and retail their own honey on their own
> premises.


I'm thinking that just because you don't need a license doesn't mean you don't have to have an approved honey house if you "retail" honey even from your own premises.



> A honey processing facility must be operating according to the Michigan Food Law of 2000, P.A. 92 as amended. MDA may inspect unlicensed honey-houses on a complaint basis.
> 
> “Processing” means extracting honey and placing it in containers for wholesale or retail sale.
> 
> “Retail” means selling, serving, or giving away honey directly to the consumer.


I believe if you "retail" honey then you are required to have a proper honey house....not that I agree with this.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If such laws where obeyed, I'd be willing to bet 90% of the hobby be keepers would be forced out of business. Not many of us could afford to build a proper building for our small business.


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

KQ6AR said:


> If such laws where obeyed, I'd be willing to bet 90% of the hobby be keepers would be forced out of business. Not many of us could afford to build a proper building for our small business.


I agree. If we are fortunate enough to get any honey our first year nothing is going to stop me from giving away (give away = retailing in MI) some to our friends and relatives. That's a large part of why we are getting into this hobby. The joy of giving...

Thanks,
Fred


----------

